# Playing in Newcastle



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

We're playing in Newcastle tonight, at Wie Gehts Amigo.

Band is SCOUNDREL

www.myspace.com/thescoundrelband

if your in the neighborhood, drop in.

Classic Rock and blues, hopefully i'll have some youtube links for later...


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*no vids*

my camera unfortunately kept turning itself off. BUT, only when it's unattended. When I'm using it keeps working non stop.

anyway, it was a weird crowd. at one point the club owner was doing giveaways, t-shirts, hats etc for some kind of valentines thing, and no one was paying attention to him. he had to walk around and get everyone's attention. they were equally attentive with us too....

some nights are diamonds, nome nights are coal...


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

> they were equally attentive with us too....
> 
> some nights are diamonds, nome nights are coal...


They were looking for something cheesy like _Brown Eyed Girl_ or _I Knew the Bride_ hehe


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

bRian said:


> They were looking for something cheesy like _Brown Eyed Girl_ or _I Knew the Bride_ hehe


No No, we gave them brown eyed girl, along with a bunch of other fromage de la rock classique.

Even with Radar Love, which always goes over great, you could hear crickets when we finished.

It reminds me of the John Mayer footage when his trio played for the Katrina benefit live in studio. It's on youtube. They did Bold As Love, and it was KILLER, great performance, great song. After he finished I felt like I had just witnessed some divine musical event. But in the studio, all you could hear was a couple people clapping and a few uninspired 'yay's or 'wooo's coming from the few people there. 


Very Spinal Tap-esqe. I should actually watch that again for a bit of comedy relief...


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey you dirty rotten low down Scoundrel..

Post where you are playing next.... 

Don't live far from you guys, think I've even heard you once or twice..


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> Hey you dirty rotten low down Scoundrel..
> 
> Post where you are playing next....
> 
> Don't live far from you guys, think I've even heard you once or twice..


Retract... saw your line up on myspace will put on my calendar..

I did see/here you and Larry play at the market in Belleville..

:wave:Hello from the Loyal Blues Fellowship.

Steve


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*Lbf!*

Hey there, a Loyal Blues Fellowship member, eh?

I have thought several times of coming out to your jams, unfortunately your jam Fridays are often nights that we play. 

I may have to think about the acoustic nights instead, bring along my soon to be new Martin and a bunch of harmonicas.

We were going to play in Deseronto at a place called 'Git R Done' but it never happened. 

We're playing in March a few times, then early april, then a little break cuz I'm gonna be a daddy in early May.
:banana:


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> Hey there, a Loyal Blues Fellowship member, eh?
> 
> I have thought several times of coming out to your jams, unfortunately your jam Fridays are often nights that we play.
> 
> ...


Yeah the Git R Done closed up ... not a great place..

I didn't make it out last night to the acoustic jam.. but I guess the house was a rockin.. good turnout.... 

the Fellowship has the End of Winter Blues Fest coming up the end of March..
( blushes as he shamelessly promotes )kjdr


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*no blues*

we won't be able to do End of Winter Blues this year, like we did last year.

I might have to be a spectator instead of a participant. With momma at home with a baby on the way, i have to limit my nights out. we already ave 3 gigs in march.:rockon2:

any idea who the headliner is yet?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> we won't be able to do End of Winter Blues this year, like we did last year.
> 
> I might have to be a spectator instead of a participant. With momma at home with a baby on the way, i have to limit my nights out. we already ave 3 gigs in march.:rockon2:
> 
> any idea who the headliner is yet?


Headliner is Lee Oskar , with David Rotundo and Micheal Pickett... 
a two hour harp workshop as well....

should be a blast... check out the link.. http://www.loyalblues.ca/
( more shameless promotion )


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Any suggestions for gigs in Belleville?


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Any suggestions for gigs in Belleville?


what types of music do you play??


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Old guy rock/blues/reggae.... five piece with Hammond so can't be too small os stage


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*less is more*



shoretyus said:


> Any suggestions for gigs in Belleville?


Red Lion boooks, but the stage is small

place on the opposite corner books (can't remember the name now) stage is a bit bigger.

village pump would be OK

copperfields would be OK


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> We're playing in Newcastle tonight, at Wie Gehts Amigo.
> 
> Band is SCOUNDREL
> 
> ...



Where is this place? I'm in Port Hope.

CT.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*newcastle exit*



CocoTone said:


> Where is this place? I'm in Port Hope.
> 
> CT.


take the exit for newcastle, first exit west after the service centre. go north until highway 2 and turn righht until thhe bridge. you'll see it just before the bridge on the right hand side.

obviously we're not playing there now, it was last weekend...

g.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Ah,,,the old Hole in the Wall. Know it well. Thanks,,I'll visit and drop off a promo pkg.

CT.


----------

